# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Κατηγορία βερμούδας (Physique)

## Valentino Rossi

H κατηγορία physique θα μπορούσε να λεγόταν και "skip leg day"

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα καταρχάς ευχαριστούμε για το αναλυτικό ρεπορτάζ.

Η τελευταία φώτο που έβαλες με τον Μάρεκ και το Γιώργο, όλα τα λεφτά. Μαθητής και δάσκαλος στην ίδια σκηνή σε φοβερή φόρμα.  :03. Thumb up: 




> H κατηγορία physique θα μπορούσε να λεγόταν και "skip leg day"


Rossi μου δείνεις αφορμή τώρα να γράψω για το θέμα. Η κατηγορία physique δεν έχει καμία σχέση με bodybuilding. Όταν κρίνεται η σωματική σου διάπλαση από τη μέση και πάνω, αλλά και από το λαιμό και πάνω (πολλοί συμμετέχοντες στη physique, στο εξωτερικό τουλάχιστον που παρακολουθώ, χρησιμοποιούν εκτενώς makeup και κραγιόν!) τότε προφανώς αντικρούει τις αρχές του αθλήματος της σωματικής διάπλασης.  
Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα με διεθνή κριτή της IFBB στον Καναδά, και του εξέφρασα αυτή τη γνώμη συμφώνησε και μου είπε "πρόσεξε, δεν είναι bodybuilding αθλητές, είναι κατηγορία για cover models"

Όταν μια ζωή φτύνουμε αίμα να φτιάξουμε πόδια (το μισό σώμα!), και βλέπω άτομα που βγαίνουν στη σκηνή με βερμούδες τρελαίνομαι! Και σε όπoιον δεν αρέσει, εδώ είναι bodybuilding.gr ας πάει στο physique.gr να τους χαιδέψει τα αυτία.  :02. Wave:

----------


## Levrone

N αγιάσει το στομα σου Πανο.

----------


## goldenera

Πάνο το σκεπτικό σου είναι σωστό. Όμως εφόσον δημουργήθηκε η κατηγορία αυτή υπεύθυνοι είναι αυτοί που τη δημιούργησαν. Οι αθλητές κάνουν την προετοιμασία τους, δίνουν τον αγώνα τους, που πιστεύω έχει εξίσου κόπο και ιδρώτα και γι'αυτό προσωπικά τους σέβομαι. Βέβαια προσωπικά και πάλι η κατηγορία αυτή με αφήνει σχεδόν αδιάφορο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Τώρα Γιάννη με πριζώνεις να γράψω και άλλα και θα βγώ εκτός θέματος... 

1) Την κατηγορία τη δημιούργησαν καθαρά για εμπορικούς λόγους να προσεκλύσουν περισσότερο κόσμο, εισιτήρια, προιόντα κτλ.

2) Όποιος δεν έχει διαβάσει τα επίσημα κριτήρια της κατηγορία από την IFBB ας το κάνει, καθώς η NAC επίσημα δε φαίνεται να έχει κατηγορία βερμούδας...
Οι συμμετέχοντες βαθμολογούνται βάση αθλητικής εμφάνισης και η έντονη μυικότητα βαθμολογείται αρνητικά (οι νικητές του συγκεριμένου αγώνα σε διεθνείς αγωνες θα βαθμολογούνταν αρνητικά - το έχω δει). Ακόμη βαθμολογείται η κατάσταση του δέρματος, τα μαλλιά και τα χαρακτηριστικά προσώπου! Εκτός αυτων βαθμολογείται η αυτοπεποίθηση και πως ο αθλητής εκδηλώνει την προσωπικότητά του επι σκηνής! WTF!!! Είμαστε σοβαροί;;  :02. Smash: 

Δεν έχω τίποτα με τα πρόσωπα, αλλά είμαι αντίθετος στην ύπαρξη αυτης κατηγορίας σε αγώνες σωματικής διάπλασης και δε μπορώ ούτε να τη παρακολουθήσω. Δικαίωμά μου...

*Μόνο bodybuilding*  :05. Biceps:

----------


## vaggan

> Πάνο το σκεπτικό σου είναι σωστό. Όμως εφόσον δημουργήθηκε η κατηγορία αυτή υπεύθυνοι είναι αυτοί που τη δημιούργησαν. Οι αθλητές κάνουν την προετοιμασία τους, δίνουν τον αγώνα τους, που πιστεύω έχει εξίσου κόπο και ιδρώτα και γι'αυτό προσωπικά τους σέβομαι. Βέβαια προσωπικά και πάλι η κατηγορία αυτή με αφήνει σχεδόν αδιάφορο.


+1 καθενας οπως νομιζει απο την στιγμη ομως που χρησιμοποιουν τα βαρη για να σμιλεψουν  το σωμα τους με τον τροπο που απαιτει αυτη η κατηγορια και αυτοι μποντυμπιλντινγκ κανουν ειτε αρεσει σε μερικους ειτε οχι

----------


## Muscleboss

Τα παραπάνω ποστ μετακινήθηκαν σε νέο θέμα. 
Όσο για το σχόλιο παραπάνω, εδώ διεθνείς κριτές της IFBB σου λένε ότι δεν είναι bodybuilding αυτη η κατηγορία, έρχεται ο vaggan να πει διαφορετικά...

Στου κουφού τη πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα.

----------


## vaggan

> Τα παραπάνω ποστ μετακινήθηκαν σε νέο θέμα. 
> Όσο για το σχόλιο παραπάνω, εδώ διεθνείς κριτές της IFBB σου λένε ότι δεν είναι bodybuilding αυτη η κατηγορία, έρχεται ο vaggan να πει διαφορετικά...
> 
> Στου κουφού τη πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα.


για εμενα bodybuilding κανει  οποιος εχει σαν πρωταρχικο στοχο να χρησιμοποιησει βαρη με σκοπο να διαπλασει το σωμα του με οποιον τροπο αυτος θεωρει καλυτερα το τι λενε οι διεθνεις κριτες με αφηνει αδιαφορο και αυτοι που παιρνουν μερος σε διαγωνισμους με βερμουδες στρερουνται πεινανε και κοπιαζουν μπορω να γραφω και εγω δυο σελιδες για ΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΥΣ σημερινους μποντυμπιλντερς με τις κοιλιες σαν εγκυοι οκτω μηνων αυτο το θεωρεις εσυ μποντιμπιλντινγκ δηλαδη?ενα εκκατομυριο φορες πιο αισθητικοι οι βερμουδες απο τους σημερινους μποντυμπιλντερς που δεν μπορουν να σκυψουν ουτε για να δεσουν τα κορδονια τους

----------


## Valentino Rossi

τώρα τι συγκρίνεις; αθλητές τύπου Coleman με ένα random τυπάκο που δουλεύει Barman σε μπιτσόμπαρο στην Πάρο και στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του πάει σε διαγωνισμούς με χαβανέζικες βερμούδες κ λες ο 2ος είναι καλύτερος, ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο. Το ότι προσπαθεί κάποιος δε μ λέει τίποτα και εγώ μπορεί να προσπαθήσω να κάνω το 100ρι και να το βγάλω σε 15 δευτερόλεπτα τι να λέει, ας κάνουμε ένα διαγωνισμό ποιος το βγάζει πιο αργά

----------


## Muscleboss

> για εμενα bodybuilding κανει ...


Ποιος κάνει για σένα bodybuilding δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία. Η αγωνιστική σωματική διάπλαση (βρίσκεσαι στην κατηγορία αγωνιστικό bodybuilding) για το οποίο συζητάμε έχει συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια σε όλες τις κατηγορίες του, με διαφορετική βαρύτητα ανα περίπτωση. Βαθμολογούνται όλες οι μυικές ομάδες και το σύνολο ως προς τις αναλογίες, συμμετρία, όγκο και ποιότητα (πυκνότητα, διαχωρισμό και γράμμωση) καθώς και το χρώμα του αθλητή. Οι αθλητές συμμετέχουν παίρνοντας συγκεκριμένες πόζες που αναδικνύουν την κάθε μυική ομάδα. (δες κανόνες IFBB)

Η παραπάνω περιγραφή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με μια κατηγορία που φοράει βερμούδα, βαθμολογείται με βάση τα μαλλιά και το πρόσωπο, και σχετικά με το πως "εκδηλώνει την προσωπικότητα επί σκηνής", χωρίς να παίρνει ουσιαστικά καμία μυική πόζα. 

Όσο για τις άλλες μπούρδες περί των σημερινών bodybuiders που δε μπορουν να δέσουν κορδόνια, προφανώς γενικεύεις κάποιες εξαιρέσεις επαγγελματιών και αγνοείς το 99,9% των υπόλοιπων αθλητών σωματικής διάπλασης.

----------


## Nive

Συν ενα στον Παναγιωτη...

Υ.γ. στο μεταξυ ο Οικονομακης εχει φοβερα ποδια!

----------


## vaggan

> Ποιος κάνει για σένα bodybuilding δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία. Η αγωνιστική σωματική διάπλαση (βρίσκεσαι στην κατηγορία αγωνιστικό bodybuilding) για το οποίο συζητάμε έχει συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια σε όλες τις κατηγορίες του, με διαφορετική βαρύτητα ανα περίπτωση. Βαθμολογούνται όλες οι μυικές ομάδες και το σύνολο ως προς τις αναλογίες, συμμετρία, όγκο και ποιότητα (πυκνότητα, διαχωρισμό και γράμμωση) καθώς και το χρώμα του αθλητή. Οι αθλητές συμμετέχουν παίρνοντας συγκεκριμένες πόζες που αναδικνύουν την κάθε μυική ομάδα. (δες κανόνες IFBB)
> 
> Η παραπάνω περιγραφή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με μια κατηγορία που φοράει βερμούδα, βαθμολογείται με βάση τα μαλλιά και το πρόσωπο, και σχετικά με το πως "εκδηλώνει την προσωπικότητα επί σκηνής", χωρίς να παίρνει ουσιαστικά καμία μυική πόζα. 
> 
> Όσο για τις άλλες μπούρδες περί των σημερινών bodybuiders που δε μπορουν να δέσουν κορδόνια, προφανώς γενικεύεις κάποιες εξαιρέσεις επαγγελματιών και αγνοείς το 99,9% των υπόλοιπων αθλητών σωματικής διάπλασης.


τιποτα δεν γενικευω η ελιτ του μποντυμπιλντινκ που επιμενεις ειναι γεματη με τεραστιες αντιαισθητικες κοιλιες αυτη δεν ειναι η κορωνιδα του  σημερινου μποντυμπιλντινγκ και οι τοπ εκπροσωποι?? και για να σου απαντησω  στον τονο και στο στυλ που μου απαντησες μπουρδες ειναι η αποκτηση τεραστιοιυ μυικου ογκου και γραμμωσης στο βωμο του freak show με την χρηση τεραστιων ποσοτητων ουσιων  οπως αντιαισθητικο εσυ βρισκεις καποιον με βερμουδα ετσι αντιαισθτικο βρισκω και εγω καποιον με παραφουσκωμενη κοιλια επισης οποιος περνει μερος σε κατηγορια βερμουδων δεν σημαινει οτι εχει και αγυμναστα ποδια εκει που εγω ομως θελω να σταθω και να τονισω ειναι και οτι και οι δυο κατηγοριες με σωματικη διαπλαση ασχολουνται  η μοδα με την βερμουδα γενηθηκε γιατι πολυ απλα ο μεσος ανθρωπος ταυτιζεται καλυτερα με αυτα τα σωματα παρα με τα εξωπραγματικα μυικα βουνα επισης αν επαιζε ρολο μονο προσωπο και μαλλια δεν θα ηταν απαραιτητα η μυικη εμφανιση που τοσο κοπιαζουν για να αποκτησουν. αυτα

----------


## vaggan

> τώρα τι συγκρίνεις; αθλητές τύπου Coleman με ένα random τυπάκο που δουλεύει Barman σε μπιτσόμπαρο στην Πάρο και στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του πάει σε διαγωνισμούς με χαβανέζικες βερμούδες κ λες ο 2ος είναι καλύτερος, ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο. Το ότι προσπαθεί κάποιος δε μ λέει τίποτα και εγώ μπορεί να προσπαθήσω να κάνω το 100ρι και να το βγάλω σε 15 δευτερόλεπτα τι να λέει, ας κάνουμε ένα διαγωνισμό ποιος το βγάζει πιο αργά


και που ξερεις εσυ που δουλευει ο καθενας απο αυτους??και αν δουλευει μαγκια του που δουλευει..οχι θεωρω αθλητη τον και γκρην που αντε να μην πω τι κανει για κατι σαν αυτους εχει παρει το μποντυμπιλντινγκ την κατηφορα και για να απαντησω μου αρεσει το μποντυμπιλντινγκ οχι με την μορφη των τωρινων σωματικων διαπλασεων το αβαταρ μου μιλαει απο μονο του για το τι θεωρω μποντι μπιλντινγκ

----------


## Levrone

Bαγγαν ξέρεις τι λάθος κανεις? 
Το να μη σου αρέσει ο Γκριν είναι δικαίωμα σου. Ουτε εμένα μ αρεσει.
Η βερμούδα όμως δεν είναι καν μποντιμπιλντινγκ.
Είναι εκτός κανονισμού. Είναι άλλο πράγμα.
 Σαν τον τυπο που θα παει προπόνηση αλλά δε γουσταρει να γυμνασει πόδια. Ε αυτον τον σεβεσαι ιδιαίτερα?
Ας κατέβουν στο μοντελινγκ, ξέρω γω. 
Ή ας το ονομάσουμε "50% bodybuilding" αφού είναι μονο το μισο σωμα.

----------


## beefmeup

το θεμα πρεπει να αλλαξει τιτλο κ να γινει κατι του στυλ "τι θεωρειτε εσεις οτι ειναι το αγωνιστικο ββ" η κατι τετοιο ,οπως εχει παει η κουβεντα.

στο κομματι για τις βερμουδες η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι θεμα marketing κ προσελευσης κοσμου που διαφορετικα δεν θα ειχε θεση πανω στην σκηνη ,οπως εγραψε κ ο Πανος..
Αν τωρα εξεταζουμε την *τεχνικη* λεπτομερια του τομεα αυτου ,το οτι δλδ καποιοι το επετρεψαν κ το ενεκριναν κ το ενταξαν εν τελη σε μια κατηγορια αγωνων που λεγεται bodybuilding ,τοτε ειναι αυτο που εγραψα κ στην αρχη της προτασης..μια τεχνικη λεπτομερια μιας κ δεν θα μπορουσε να πλασαριστει αλλιως αυτο το κομματι οπως πχ σε ξεχωριστους αγωνες διαπλασης.
Εμεις ομως δεν ειμαστε η ομοσπονδια κ αρα δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε αποψη επι του τεχνικου κομματιου..τουλαχιστον ετσι το βλεπω εγω..
Αν δεν ειναι δικο σου το μαγαζι ,δεν ειχεις κ λογο.

Αυτο που μπορουμε ομως να εχουμε ειναι μια αποψη ,για το πως βλεπει ο καθενας το κομματι αγωνιστικο bodybuilding κ τα παρακλαδια του οπως εξελισονται..κ φυσικα οι αποψεις διιστανται κ ειναι σεβαστες ολες πιστευω..εγω πχ δεν θελω να βλεπω εξωπραγματικα σωματα οπως αυτα που σχολιασα στο αλλο θεμα ,αλλα απο την αλλη δεν τους κρινω φυσικα ,γιατι ειναι επιλογη τους κ σε αλλους αρεσει.
Για το κομματι με τις βερμουδες ομως ουτε κ μενα μου αρεσει σαν κατηγορια παλι..τωρα στο πρακτικο κομματι αν κανουν bodybuilding ειτε απλα γυμναζονται με βαρη χωρις να κανουν bodybulding αν παρουμε τις λεξεις κ τις αναλυσουμε ανηκουν μαλλον στην δευτερη κατηγορια ,αφου μπορει να λειπει το μισο σωμα απο πανω τους..φυσικα οχι σε ολους ,αλλα κ παλι αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι το μισο σωμα πανω στην σκηνη.

Αν τωρα τους ονομασουμε bodybuilders (οχι σαν αθλητες αγωνιστικους ,αλλα ονομαστικα μονο) η οχι ,επειδη κανουν προπονησεις με βαρη αλλα δεν δινουν εμφαση σε ολο το σωμα (παλι οχι ολοι) ,ειναι κατι που δεν θα πρεπει να μας απασχολει κατα την αποψη μου.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οι περισσοτεροι απλοι αθλουμενοι με βαρη εχουν σαν προτυπο κ στοχο τα σωματα σε στυλ βερμουδας η fitness ,ενα απλο γκολοπ ευκολα θα το αποδυκνειε αυτο.
Κ ο κυριος στοχος κ βαθμολογηση τουλαχιστον σε οσους αγωνες εχω δει ειναι το σωμα κ οχι τα μαλια κ το προσωπο ,απλα αυτα ισως προσθετουν ποντους σε περιπτωσεις κοντικης σωματικης βαθμολογιας.
Κ εγω εχω τοποθετηθει στο παρελθον οτι θα ηταν πιο σωστο αυτες οι βερμουδες να ηταν εστω πιο κοντες ωστε να υπαρχει καλυτερη συνολικη εικονα.
Εμεις βεβαια (οι λιγοι) εχουμε την τρελλα μας κ μας αρεσουν κ θαυμαζουμε  τα πιο ογκωδη κ μυωδη σωματα ,οσο ομως αυτη η υπερβολη παραγινεται  σε βαρος της αισθητικης κ της συμμετριας ,με τις κοιλιες κ λιγο πολυ οι περισσοτεροι εχουν χασει τα γενετικα τους χαρακτηριστικα  ,τοσο θα χανει εδαφος απο τους πολλους που θα στρεφονται στους φιτνεσαδες.
Και μην ξεχναμε οτι ολη η βιομηχανια εξαρταται κ κατευθυνεται κυριως στην ζητηση που υπαρχει απο τους πολλους.
Μεχρι κ την δεκαετια του 80 περιπου το σκληρο ΒΒing ειχε περισσοτερα πλεονεκτηματα σαν προτυπα σε προσελκυση του απλου αθλουμενου με σωματα σαν του Frank Zane ,Mike Menzer k ατελειωτους αλλους, ακομη κ αν φαινοτουσαν υπερβολικοι για την εποχη ,ειχαν αυτο το κατι που τους εκανε να τους θαυμαζεις.
Σημερα ομως που το πραγμα εχει ξεφυγει ,τα πιο φιτνες σωματα εχουν απαραιτητα μια θεση  σε ολο αυτο το οικοδομημα που λεγεται  σωματοδομη για να ειναι πιο σταθερο κ δυνατο.

----------


## SOLID

Με την αυστηρη εννοια της λεξης bodybuilding κανουν και αυτα τα ατομα που κατεβαινουν στους συγκεκριμενους αγωνες το οτι δεν αξιολογουνται τα ποδια (δεν θα μπω σε γραφικες λεπτομερειες μισο σωμα κτλ γιατι πολλα θα μπορουσα να πω και για τα χερια η και για πλατη που πολυς κοσμος τα παραμελει επισης,σιγουρα οχι οσο τα ποδια αλλα γινεται),το οτι δεν αξιολογουνται τα ποδια λοιπον δεν φταινε ουτε τα συγκεκριμενα ατομα ουτε λιγοτερο σεβασμο αξιζουν,ισα ισ απου τους βολευει και στην τελικη αφου δεν τα αξιολογουν τα ποδια για αυτους ειναι αρκετο και κανουν και αυτο που γουσταρουν.

Πολλοι απο αυτους μπορει να κανουν πολυ πιο σκληρη προπονηση απο πολλους που γυμναζουν και ποδια στην τελικη,δεν εχει νοημα να λεμε ποιος ειναι bber και ποιος δεν ειναι bber,και οι 2 χρησιμοποιουν βαρη μηχανηματα κτλ για να βελτιωσουν το σωμα τους,σιγουρα οι μεν (οχι ολοι οπως ειπε ο μπηφ) δεν κανουν ποδια σε πολλες περιπτωσεις αλλα οπως ειπε και πολυ σωστα ο Χρηστος1961 χρειαζονται και τετοια κορμια γιατι δυστυχως το πραγμα εχει ξεφυγει στον επαγγελματικο τομεα και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως εχει καταντησει ενα κακοφτιαγμενο freak show που αμφιβαλλω πως οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας που μας αρεσει οπως και να χει η μεγαλη μυικοτητα να θελαμε ενα σωμα στυλ ραμυ η οπιουδηποτε αλλου υπερβολικου παραδειγματος.

Οσο για το αν θα πρεπει να υπαρχει σεβασμος σε ατομα που δεν γυμναζουν ποδια στο γυμναστηριο??Φυσικα και ναι.Γιατι να μην υπαρχει δλδ??Τι ειναι αυτο?Gym racism???
Και σε τελικο αποτελεσμα οποιος δεν θελει δεν παρακολουθει.Ακομα και αν καποιος νιωθει πως εχει θιχτει σαν αθλητης και φαν του bodybuilding ισως θα πρεπει να ξανασκεφτει,μηπως τα κλασσικα τωρινα παραδειγματα του bodybuilding απο μονα τους στελνουν μακρια το αθλημα στο να κερδισει καινουργιο κοσμο?Σε αντιθεση με τα παλια πολυ πιο γηινα και ομορφα κορμια??

----------


## beefmeup

solid δεν νομιζω οτι εγραψε κανεις κατι περι σεβασμου σε γυμναστηρια κλπ..
μιλαμε παντα για τα ποδια στο αγωνιστικο ββ κ την σχεση τους με την κατηγορια βερμουδες..

καμια φορα ακουω απο διαφορους στο γυμναστηριο για τα ποδια καποιου κ σαν απαντηση τους λεω "ε,και? Απο την στιγμη που δεν κατεβαινει σε αγωνες ποιος χεστηκε αν εχει ποδια?"
το ιδιο φυσικα ισχυει για ολους εμας που κανουμε recreational ββ ,κ για ολες τις υπολοιπες μυικες ομαδες..σιγουρα οσοι θελουν δουλευουν περισοτερο να φτιαξουν κατι που υστερει πανω τους..αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν κρινομαστε πανω σε σκηνη ,κ να μην το κανουμε κ τι εγινε?

οπως επισης τον ορο bodybuilder ας μην τον περνουμε τοσο πατριωτικα..κ να μου πει καποιος οτι "δεν εισαι bodybuilder" ,για τον Χ ,Ψ λογο που μπορει να εχει αυτος στο μυαλο του παλι χεστηκα..αμα του αρεσει ας το πει κ ψαρεμα αυτο που κανω ,το ιδιο μου κανει.

----------


## Valentino Rossi

O Lazar Angelov έχει Physique σώμα ή οι γκόμενες αηδιάζουν όταν το βλέπουν, γιατί είναι εξωπραγματικό; (δε νομίζω)... Ε αυτός έχει πόδια


Αν είναι να θεωρείται αγώνισμα το τι αρέσει στην παραλία, τότε μιλάμε καθαρά για μοντελινγκ με κριτήρια υποκειμενικά και αισθητικά, που καθορίζονται από το χώρο της διαφήμισης και των ΜΜΕ (μάρκετινγκ).. πχ Ο Χάσελχοφ (Baywatch) θεωρούνταν ωραίος δεκαετία 90 και τώρα οι γκόμενες γελάνε (με το πως ήτανε), οπότε το τι θεωρεί ως καλλίγραμμο κ ωραίο μια κοινωνία που άγεται κ φέρεται από το μάρκετινγκ, εμένα δε μου λέει τίποτα. Τα σπορ είναι σπορ και τα καλλιστεία στη Μύκονο για τον μιστερ ρακέτες είναι άλλη φάση..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> πχ Ο Χάσελχοφ (Baywatch) θεωρούνταν ωραίος δεκαετία 90 και τώρα οι γκόμενες γελάνε (με το πως ήτανε)


Εισαι σιγουρος γι αυτο που λες;  Εξαλου ηθοποιος ηταν με πλεονεκτημα σε σωμα κ γενικα σε εμφανιση ,δεν ηταν κ προχωρημενος BBer σε οποιοδηποτε μορφη!

----------


## Levrone

Eγω έγραψα για το σεβασμο. Και τι εννοω?

Bb όπως έμεις το χουμε στο μυαλό μας , εγώ προσωπικά το χω πλεον μονο στο μυαλό γιατί ουτε προπόνηση κάνω δυστυχώς , είναι συνολική εκγύμναση. 
Κάτι τύπους λοιπον που έβλεπα στο γυμναστήριο να μη γυμναζουν πόδια , μπορεί τα πιο αξιοσέβαστα ατομα να είναι , αλλά σαν bbing αυτό δεν το θεωρώ. Λες και το μονο που μετράει είναι το κοντομανικο. Ε δεν είναι έτσι όμως.

Προφανώς δε φταίνε τα παιδιά που αγωνίζονται στην κατηγορία βερμούδα, καλά κανουν αφού η κατηγορία υπάρχει. Αυτοι που τη δημιούργησαν φταίνε. 

Και το αντίβαρο στα σημερινά εξωπραγματικα ολυμπια σώματα δεν αποτελεί προφανώς η βερμούδα.

----------


## SOLID

> Σαν τον τυπο που θα παει προπόνηση αλλά δε γουσταρει να γυμνασει πόδια. Ε αυτον τον σεβεσαι ιδιαίτερα?



Για το αυτο εδω το ειπα μπηφ.Το θεωρω λαθος σκεψη απλα.
Γενικα συμφωνω 100% σε αυτα που λες.

----------


## SOLID

> Eγω έγραψα για το σεβασμο. Και τι εννοω?
> 
> Bb όπως έμεις το χουμε στο μυαλό μας , εγώ προσωπικά το χω πλεον μονο στο μυαλό γιατί ουτε προπόνηση κάνω δυστυχώς , είναι συνολική εκγύμναση. 
> Κάτι τύπους λοιπον που έβλεπα στο γυμναστήριο να μη γυμναζουν πόδια , μπορεί τα πιο αξιοσέβαστα ατομα να είναι , αλλά σαν bbing αυτό δεν το θεωρώ. Λες και το μονο που μετράει είναι το κοντομανικο. Ε δεν είναι έτσι όμως.
> 
> Προφανώς δε φταίνε τα παιδιά που αγωνίζονται στην κατηγορία βερμούδα, καλά κανουν αφού η κατηγορία υπάρχει. Αυτοι που τη δημιούργησαν φταίνε. 
> 
> Και το αντίβαρο στα σημερινά εξωπραγματικα ολυμπια σώματα δεν αποτελεί προφανώς η βερμούδα.


Δεν ειναι το σωστο αντιβαρο δεν εχεις αδικο σε αυτο και γενικα δεν θα επρεπε καν να μιλαμε για αντιβαρο αυτο ειναι το θεμα.Απλα το bodybuilding επρεπε να ειναι αλλιως γενικοτερα αλλα δυστυχως εχει εκτροχιαστει και για αυτο ολοι πεφτουν καθε χρονο ανα τον κοσμο σαν μυγες.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μια δικη μου προσεγγιση με δοση χιουμορ οταν ακουω την συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια :






Οι Βερμούδες (Αγγλικά: Bermuda/Μπερμιούντα) είναι νησιωτική χώρα στον Ατλαντικό ωκεανό, με έκταση 53 τ.χλμ. και πληθυσμό 64.237 κατοίκους, σύμφωνα με την απογραφή του 2010. Το όνομα της πρωτεύουσας είναι Χάμιλτον. Είναι υπερπόντιο έδαφος του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου.

Η επίσημη γλώσσα των Βερμούδων είναι τα Αγγλικά, ενώ μερικοί κάτοικοι μιλούν Πορτογαλικά. Η επίσημη θρησκεία του νησιού είναι ο Χριστιανισμός. Το νησί είναι γνωστό και για το περίφημο «Τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων», καθώς και για τα κρεμμύδια που παράγει.

Αφηστε λοιπον την κατηγορια *"κρεμμυδια"* στην ησυχια της........ειναι βασικο συστατικο στο στιφαδο καθε ομοσπονδιας !  :01. Razz:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Παρακολουθώ το θέμα απο την αρχή,διαβάζω της άποψης των συμφοριτων σεβαστές όλες όμως εχω μια μεγαλη απορία πως ειναι δυνατών σε κάποιους να μην αρέσουν τα σημερινά κορμιά bb και απο την άλλη να παρακολουθούν το Olympia και να σχολιάζουν για τα αποτελέσματα,που εχει λογική να θεωρούν κατι freak και απο την άλλη να τρέχουν να δουν απο καντα και να φωτογραφηθούν όλο καμάρι με τον cutler,πως γίνεται να παρακολουθούν video επαγγελματιών bb μέσω  fb και YouTube και απο την άλλη απεταξάμην τα τέρατα,που κολλάει όλο αυτο τελικα.Συμφωνω πως το επαγγελματικό bb εχει ξέφυγη ομως καλώς η κακός αυτη εινα η εξέλιξη του αθλήματος και αν θέλει κάποιος να γινει pro ειναι μονόδρομος,και σε μένα αρέσουν κορμιά περασμένων δεκαετιών οταν ξεκίνησα το bb είχα τρέλα με τον Lambrada  και τότε ομως υπηρχε ο χαρακτηρισμός τέρατα όσο αρμονία και καλεσθησια και αν υπηρχε ομως οι εποχές αυτές εχουν περάσει.Τωρα για το θέμα βερμούδες,οι αθλητές που περνούν μέρος και πεινάνε και προπονούνται αυστηρά και θυσίες κανουν ομως δεν ειναι bodybuilding ειναι κατι άλλο θα το χαρακτήριζα σαν διαγωνισμό μοντέλων, οσω δε γιατι εντάχθηκαν στους αγωνες bb δεν θέλει και πολυ σκέψη,αν η μια άκρη ειναι οτι  στον κόσμο δεν αρέσουν τα freak σώματα και των διώχνουν απο το αθλημα τότε και οι βερμούδες ειναι η άλλη που παρα πολους μας αφήνουν αδιάφορους σαν κατηγορία δεν πιστεύω πως ειναι λύση υπέρ του αθληματος σίγουρα ομως ειναι υπέρ την τσέπη κάποιων.

----------


## Muscleboss

Και το σχόλιο του Κρητικού εύστοχο, και η άποψη του Δημήτρη με βρίσκει σύμφωνο.

----------


## vaggan

> Bαγγαν ξέρεις τι λάθος κανεις? 
> Το να μη σου αρέσει ο Γκριν είναι δικαίωμα σου. Ουτε εμένα μ αρεσει.
> Η βερμούδα όμως δεν είναι καν μποντιμπιλντινγκ.
> Είναι εκτός κανονισμού. Είναι άλλο πράγμα.
>  Σαν τον τυπο που θα παει προπόνηση αλλά δε γουσταρει να γυμνασει πόδια. Ε αυτον τον σεβεσαι ιδιαίτερα?
> Ας κατέβουν στο μοντελινγκ, ξέρω γω. 
> Ή ας το ονομάσουμε "50% bodybuilding" αφού είναι μονο το μισο σωμα.


φιλε μου απαντησα και πιο πανω μποντυμπιλντινγκ κανουν ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι μια και χρησιμοποιουν βαρη για να διαμορφωσουν το σωμα τους και αυτος ειναι ο πρωταρχικος σκοπος τους. χρησιμοποιουν βεβαια τα βαρη συμφωνα με τις αναγκες της κατηγοριας τους. αυτο που λες για τους μηρους ειναι λαθος μια και παιρνεις σαν δεδομενο οτι δεν γυμναζουν ποδια οι αγωνες ειτε το θελουμε ειτε οχι θα εχουν το στοιχειο βερμουδα μια και δεν εγινε τυχαια πολλες γυναικες εχουν ξεκινησει να παρακολουθουν αγωνες λογω της κατηγοριας αυτο σημαινει λεφτακια ειναι πολυ απλο. για εμενα η λυση ειναι ακομα απλουστερη παντως και δεν χρειαζεται διχογνωμιες σε οποιον δεν αρεσει η κατηγορια ας μην την παρακολουθει.

----------


## beefmeup

> Παρακολουθώ το θέμα απο την αρχή,διαβάζω της άποψης των συμφοριτων σεβαστές όλες όμως εχω μια μεγαλη απορία πως ειναι δυνατών σε κάποιους να μην αρέσουν τα σημερινά κορμιά bb και απο την άλλη να παρακολουθούν το Olympia και να σχολιάζουν για τα αποτελέσματα,που εχει λογική να θεωρούν κατι freak και απο την άλλη να τρέχουν να δουν απο καντα και να φωτογραφηθούν όλο καμάρι με τον cutler,πως γίνεται να παρακολουθούν video επαγγελματιών bb μέσω  fb και YouTube και απο την άλλη απεταξάμην τα τέρατα,που κολλάει όλο αυτο τελικα.


αυτο δεν ισχυει..
δεν τρεχουν ολοι να φωτογραφηθουν με κανενα κ πρωτος εγω που δεν δινω καρφι.
δεν παρακολουθω κανενα βιντεο αθλητη στο tube.
αλλα κ να εβλεπα βιντεο η ακομα και για το αλλο που γραφεις για το Olympia ,να σου κατι πανω σε αυτο αν θες..Ουτε το ζορι που τραβαμε σαν Ελλαδα μου αρεσει κ η κριση που εχει τεντωσει τον κοσμο αλλα γιατι πιστευεις οτι επειδη δεν μου αρεσει δεν την συζητω με τους γνωστους μου ,η δεν μου επιτρεπεται να εχω αποψη γιατι το τι ,η πως μπορει να φτασαμε μεχρι εδω?
η μηπως ζω εκτος κρισης κατ εξαιρεση?

εκτος αν τα ισοπεδωσουμε ολα ,οποτε με αυτη την λογικη ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που γραφουν στους σχολιασμους των αγωνων στο φορουμ?
Ειναι κανεις τους (πλην ελαχιστων) πιστοποιημενοι κριτες?

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> αυτο δεν ισχυει..
> δεν τρεχουν ολοι να φωτογραφηθουν με κανενα κ πρωτος εγω που δεν δινω καρφι.
> δεν παρακολουθω κανενα βιντεο αθλητη στο tube.
> αλλα κ να εβλεπα βιντεο η ακομα και για το αλλο που γραφεις για το Olympia ,να σου κατι πανω σε αυτο αν θες..Ουτε το ζορι που τραβαμε σαν Ελλαδα μου αρεσει κ η κριση που εχει τεντωσει τον κοσμο αλλα γιατι πιστευεις οτι επειδη δεν μου αρεσει δεν την συζητω με τους γνωστους μου ,η δεν μου επιτρεπεται να εχω αποψη γιατι το τι ,η πως μπορει να φτασαμε μεχρι εδω?
> η μηπως ζω εκτος κρισης κατ εξαιρεση?
> 
> εκτος αν τα ισοπεδωσουμε ολα ,οποτε με αυτη την λογικη ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που γραφουν στους σχολιασμους των αγωνων στο φορουμ?
> Ειναι κανεις τους (πλην ελαχιστων) πιστοποιημενοι κριτες?


Αν δεις καλα τα γραφόμενα μου θα διαπίστωσης οτι δεν αναφέρομαι σε ολους γράφω ¨σε καποιους ¨ δεν αναφέρθηκα προσωπικά σε κανέναν ουτε και εχω την ωρεξη να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση με κανέναν σεβαστές όλες οι άποψης,σαφος και εχεις το δικαίωμα να παρακολουθείς αγωνες ομως αν κατι δεν σου αρεσει απλά το αγνοείς δεν το κράζεις όπως γράφω και σε μενα η κατηγορία βερμούδες με αφήνει αδιάφορο ομως δεν την κράζω.Τωρα για την κρίση που λες ειναι κατι που μας την φόρεσανε έντεχνα σε κανέναν δεν αρεσει άσχετο αν παντού συζητιέται και κάπου γίνεται κουραστικό το θέμα,ομως αυτο ειναι κατι που δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ μπορεις να αγνοήσεις,άλλο οι αγωνες και άλλο η ζωή.

----------


## beefmeup

Αυτοι οι "καποιοι" ομως που αναφερεις δεν ειναι κατι μικρα πρασσινα ανθρωπακια που ζουν στον Αρη..εγω κ ο αλλος κ ο διπλα του ειμαστε κ καμια φορα μπορει να εισαι κ εσυ..οποτε γιαυτο σου απαντω ετσι ,γιατι αν κανεις δεν βγει να πει κατι συγκεκριμενο ,ολοι "καποιοι" ειμαστε για ολα τα πραγματα που γινονται γυρω μας.

συμφωνω με αυτα που γραφεις ,αλλα δεν καταλαβες αυτα που γραφω εγω απο πανω..κ δεν ειναι θεμα προσωπικης αντιπραθεσης..αυτο που γραφω λοιπον απο πανω ειναι οτι..

α)η αφαιρετικη λογικη που χρησιμοποιεις στο αρχικο σου ποστ ,δεν εχει αποτελεσμα κ δεν οδηγει πουθενα..γιαυτο κ το παραδειγμα μου για τις κρισεις.

β)το οτι δεν μου αρεσει μια τροπη που εχει παρει κατι, που ομως μου αρεσει γενικοτερα να παρακολουθω σαν διαγωνισμο δεν σημαινει οτι το παραταω εξ'ολοκληρου..κ εκπτωσεις δεν μπορουν να γινουν εδω, μιας κ αν πας σε αγωνες bodybuilding κ τις βερμουδες θα δεις κ τα muscle freaks αναγκαστικα ,η κ απο περιεργεια αν θες θα τα δεις, για να δεις που παει το σπορ..

γ)το οτι θα τις δεις σαν κατηγοριες δεν σημαινει οτι θα σου αρεσουν ,αλλα ουτε κ οτι θα "κραξεις"..απλα αν δεν σου αρεσουν εχεις *καθε δικαιωμα* να το πεις κ να το δικαιολογησεις.
αυτο* δεν* λεγεται κραξιμο..ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του.

----------


## Billys51

Ρε παιδιά αφού σε μερικούς αρέσει τοοοοσο η physique ,γτ να μην γίνει και μια κατηγορία που να φοράνε μακριμανικα μπλουζάκια κ να ποζάρουν μόνο πόδια?

----------


## vaggan

φτιαξε ρε μπιλι τι μας το λες?εμεις να εισαι σιγουρος και αυτην θα την βλεπουμε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Billys51

Αυτό που θέλω να πω και δεν κατάλαβες είναι ότι μια κατηγορία που δείχνει μόνο το μισό σώμα είναι μισή κατηγορία. Όπως θες να βλέπεις πλάτες χέρια κτλ κ δν σε νοιάζει τόσο το υπόλοιπο 50% έτσι κ εγώ θέλω να βλέπω τα πόδια.

----------


## vaggan

> Αυτό που θέλω να πω και δεν κατάλαβες είναι ότι μια κατηγορία που δείχνει μόνο το μισό σώμα είναι μισή κατηγορία. Όπως θες να βλέπεις πλάτες χέρια κτλ κ δν σε νοιάζει τόσο το υπόλοιπο 50% έτσι κ εγώ θέλω να βλέπω τα πόδια.


μην βλεπεις λοιπον την κατηγορια και εγω δεν θελω να βλεπω εγγυες οκτω μηνων πανω στην σκηνη  αλλα κανω τουμπεκι

----------


## Billys51

Δεν είπα ότι δεν την βλέπω , είπα ότι είναι μισή κατηγορία.

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάντε ένα αγώνα bodybuilding, Και έναν διαφορετικό αγώνα physique... και παρατηρήστε προσέλευση κόσμου. Προσέξτε τα έπαθλα του bodybuilding και τα έπαθλα του physique. Δεν υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ των δύο. Και bodybuilding δε σημαίνει απλά γυμναστική με βάρη, όπως θέλουν να γενικέψουν κάποιοι.

Καί το αγωνιστικό και το επαγγελαμτικό bodybuilding αρέσει δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους διανύνουν την πιο δημοφιλή περίοδό τους για διαφόρους λόγους. 


Όσο για όσους δε γυμνάζουν πόδια στο γυμναστήριο, δεν έχει σημασία αν τους σέβομαι, σημασία έχει ότι δε σέβονται οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους.

 :05. Biceps:  :bodybuilding.gr:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Levrone

Ρε καταλαβετε κατι..

Γράφετε πολύ το "αν δε σας αρέσει μην τη βλέπετε"..
Αυτό δεν υπαρχει.
Υπάρχει μονο το " αν δε μας αρέσει εννοειται δε θα βλέπουμε αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα κραζουμε"..
Είναι δεδομένο οτι δε θα το δω , αφού δε μ αρέσει.
Το οτι δε θα κραξω όμως δεν είναι καθόλου δεδομένο.
Ποσο μάλλον απ τη στιγμη που κι εσύ ο ίδιος Βάγγο γραφείς οτι την έφτιαξαν για τα λεφτά.

Εσένα αν δε σ αρέσουν οι κοιλίες πήγαινε απο κάτω και πετά ντομάτες. Γιουχαρε. Αλλά θα γιουχαρεις σε αγώνα bodybuilding. Να σαι σίγουρος γι αυτό. Εδώ λέμε οτι αντί για bb βλέπουμε καλλιστεία. Δηλαδή δε βλέπουμε τετρακέφαλο, δικέφαλο, γαμπα, μέση αλλά αυτό είναι bb. Ε δεν είναι. Κι εσύ που είσαι γαλουχημένος στο παλιό bb και ξέρεις πόσες κόντρες είχε στον κωλο ο νικητής στον αγώνα του 78 αυτό τώρα το αναγνωριζεις?

----------


## vaggan

το 78 δεν υπηρχαν κοντρες στον κωλο :01. Razz: οπως ειπες ειμαι φαν του παλιου καλου ελληνικου και ξενου μποντυμπιλντινγκ οταν οι αθλητες επαιρναν μεν τα διαφορα τους αλλα και γυμναζονταν σκληρα για να αποκτησουν αυτο που εγω λεω την διαπλαση με προσωπικοτητα τωρα το σημερινο μποντυμπιλντινγκ ειναι πρησμενες κοιλιες κακοφτιαγμενοι μυες και σωματα μια απο τα ιδια σχεδον ολοι. αυτοι δεν ειναι αθλητες ειναι κινουμενες φαρμακαποθηκες και οποιος νομιζει οτι αυτοι γυμναζονται σκληρα η κανουν την οποιαδηποτε διατροφη πλαναται πλανην οικτρα και αν το μποντυμπιλντινκ ειναι οπως ειπε ο μασλμπος στην καλυτερα του πραγμα που δεν ασπαζομαι τοτε λυπαμαι γιατι ειναι καταντια αυτο το θεαμα να κραξω να γιουχαρω και να πεταξω ντοματες??ισως το κανω αν ο μιστερ ολυμπια η καποιος μεγαλος διαγωνισμος γινει στην ελλαδα ποτε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Κάντε ένα αγώνα bodybuilding, Και έναν διαφορετικό αγώνα physique... και παρατηρήστε προσέλευση κόσμου. Προσέξτε τα έπαθλα του bodybuilding και τα έπαθλα του physique. Δεν υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ των δύο. Και bodybuilding δε σημαίνει απλά γυμναστική με βάρη, όπως θέλουν να γενικέψουν κάποιοι.
> 
> Καί το αγωνιστικό και το επαγγελαμτικό bodybuilding αρέσει δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους διανύνουν την πιο δημοφιλή περίοδό τους για διαφόρους λόγους. 
> 
> 
> Όσο για όσους δε γυμνάζουν πόδια στο γυμναστήριο, δεν έχει σημασία αν τους σέβομαι, σημασία έχει ότι δε σέβονται οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους.


+ 1000 αλλα απο οτι βλέπεις δεν βγαίνει άκρη,ειναι σαν την παριμια ´τι κανεις Γιαννη ? Κουκιά σπερνώ´

----------


## beefmeup

τι ακρη να βγει δλδ?
περιμενεις να συμφωνισουμε ολοι μεταξυ μας..?

----------


## Muscleboss

beef: Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε στη διαφορετικότητα. Τώρα τι αρέσει στον καθένα άλλο θέμα.





> το 78 δεν υπηρχαν κοντρες στον κωλοοπως ειπες ειμαι φαν του παλιου καλου ελληνικου και ξενου μποντυμπιλντινγκ οταν οι αθλητες επαιρναν μεν τα διαφορα τους αλλα και γυμναζονταν σκληρα για να αποκτησουν αυτο που εγω λεω την διαπλαση με προσωπικοτητα τωρα το σημερινο μποντυμπιλντινγκ ειναι πρησμενες κοιλιες κακοφτιαγμενοι μυες και σωματα μια απο τα ιδια σχεδον ολοι. αυτοι δεν ειναι αθλητες ειναι κινουμενες φαρμακαποθηκες και οποιος νομιζει οτι αυτοι γυμναζονται σκληρα η κανουν την οποιαδηποτε διατροφη πλαναται πλανην οικτρα και αν το μποντυμπιλντινκ ειναι οπως ειπε ο μασλμπος στην καλυτερα του πραγμα που δεν ασπαζομαι τοτε λυπαμαι γιατι ειναι καταντια αυτο το θεαμα να κραξω να γιουχαρω και να πεταξω ντοματες??ισως το κανω αν ο μιστερ ολυμπια η καποιος μεγαλος διαγωνισμος γινει στην ελλαδα ποτε


Αν δε σου αρέσει το σημερινό bbing γιατί ασχολείσαί και παρακολουθείς ανελειπώς; Ο τρόπος που μιλάς είναι αν μη τι άλλο προσβλητικός για το άθλημα. Αν συνεχίσεις έχεις φύγει χωρίς δέυτερη σκέψη.  :02. Welcome: 

Νομίζω ότι μερικοί είστε σε λάθος φόρουμ.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Δεν περίμενω να συμφωνήσουμε αυτο δεν γίνεται,ομως καλο ειναι να δείτε την πραγματικότητα όπως ειναι αρεσει δεν αρεσει,πρην απο λίγα post ο Πάνος παρέθεσε τους κανονισμούς για το τη ορίζει η παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία ifbb για την συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία από´κει και πέρα πίστευετε οτι θέλετε.No comment.
Υ.Γ. Υπάρχουν κορμιά αθλητών που κανουν ενόργανη και ειναι πιο κοματια απο την μέση και πάνω απο πολούς στης βερμούδες,αν με διετα και φαρμάκια στεγνωναν και παίζανε στης βερμούδες θα χαρακτηριζοντουσαν bodybuilder?

----------


## beefmeup

Η πραγματικοτητα ειναι αυτη που εγραψα πιο πισω..οτι απο την στιγμη που πλασαρονται μεσα στους αγωνες bodybuilding ο,τι κ να λεμε εμεις εδω εκτος απο το να ανταλλασουμε ποστ δεν αλλαζει κατι ,ουτε υπαρχει καποια αποψη 100% σωστη..γιατι αν ηταν ετσι ,η ιδια ομοσπονδια που εβγαλε τους κανονες αυτους θα ειχε απομονωσει κ την κατηγορια αυτη σε αλλους αγωνες..μπορει κ να γινει καποια στιγμη..μπορει κ οχι.
μεχρι να γινει 




> Εμεις ομως δεν ειμαστε η ομοσπονδια κ αρα δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε αποψη επι του τεχνικου κομματιου..τουλαχιστον ετσι το βλεπω εγω..
> Αν δεν ειναι δικο σου το μαγαζι ,δεν ειχεις κ λογο.


για το αν θα χαρακτηριζοταν bodybuilding η οχι απαντησα πιο πισω.

----------


## vaggan

> beef: Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε στη διαφορετικότητα. Τώρα τι αρέσει στον καθένα άλλο θέμα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν δε σου αρέσει το σημερινό bbing γιατί ασχολείσαί και παρακολουθείς ανελειπώς; Ο τρόπος που μιλάς είναι αν μη τι άλλο προσβλητικός για το άθλημα. Αν συνεχίσεις έχεις φύγει χωρίς δέυτερη σκέψη. 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι μερικοί είστε σε λάθος φόρουμ.


παρακολουθω ΛΙΓΟ  γιατι θελω να εχω αποψη και να μην λεω απλα οτι δεν μου αρεσει για να το λεω το μονο βεβαιο ειναι οτι δεν παρακολουθω ανελειπως και ουδεποτε εχω ανεβασει βιντεακι.  με εμενα εχουν την ιδια αποψη τουλαχιστον το 99% του φορουμ και πολλακις εχουν αναφερθει εδω κατα καιρους πολλα μελη για την σημερινη κατασταση των προ τελος για το αν ειμαι σε λαθος φορουμ αν εννοεις οτι για να ειμαι εδω πρεπει να συμφωνω με τις δικες σου αποψεις περι μποντυμπιλντινγκ τοτε ναι ειμαι σε λαθος φορουμ

----------


## Muscleboss

> ειναι καταντια αυτο το θεαμα να κραξω να γιουχαρω και να πεταξω ντοματες??ισως το κανω αν ο μιστερ ολυμπια η καποιος μεγαλος διαγωνισμος γινει στην ελλαδα ποτε





> τοτε ναι ειμαι σε λαθος φορουμ


Μέλος το οποίο σκέφτεται να πετάξει ντομάτες σε Mr Olympia είναι σε λάθος φόρουμ. Πάρε λίγο χρόνο να τα ξανασκεφτείς και τα ξαναλέμε.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μέλος το οποίο σκέφτεται να πετάξει ντομάτες σε Mr Olympia είναι σε λάθος φόρουμ. Πάρε λίγο χρόνο να τα ξανασκεφτείς και τα ξαναλέμε.


Ρε Πανο τον "απαλλαξες"  απο το να εκτεθει και αλλο απο μονος του με αυτο που εκανες ! :08. Turtle: 

Πανο εισαι....................

https://youtu.be/jInBKniKEVA

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα μου είναι αδιανόητο ότι δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος ότι με το να κρύβουμε το σώμα μας , η σημαντικό μέρος αυτού σε ένα άθλημα που λέγετε σωματική διάπλαση , τότε σημαίνει ότι είναι κάτι άλλο , είναι μια κατηγορία που δημιουργήθηκε σύμφωνα με το ρεύμα και την ταση της εποχής  και εφόσον δημιουργήθηκε λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν και συμμετοχές μιας και είναι πιο εύκολα προσεγγησιμη η κατηγορία 

την ευθύνη έχουν αυτοί που επινόησαν αυτές τις κατηγορίες , όταν λέμε ότι το ββ  είναι τεχνη πάνω στο σώμα και εμείς κοιτούσαμε να φτιάξουμε τις γάμπες μας , το σχήμα των ποδιών μας με ασκήσεις που να πιάνουν εσωτερικά η εξωτερικά τους μηρούς , τους μηριαίους να τους αναπτύξουμε ώστε στις πλαινες πόζες να δείχνουμε πιο συμμετρικοί και με λίγα λόγια την καθε λεπτομέρεια στο φινίρισμα του σώματος ,σ  αυτη την κατηγορία ακόμα και τα κρητήρια είναι διαφορετικά , εφόσον λένε μετράνε τα μαλια το χτένισμα άλλοι μπορεί να βάφουν και τα μάτια τους και το πρόσωπο , εκεί ξεφεύγει το πράμα 

τωρα αν πεί κανείς εντάξει έγινε γιατι το ββ  ξέφυγε απο τα παλια πρότυπα και δεν αρέσει σε όλους , ε και τι έγινε γι αυτο υπάρχουν και οι λάιτ κατηγορίες φίτνες αθλέτικ που και αυτες ββ είναι και τα ίδια κρητήρια υπάρχουν , απλα τα "κυβικά" είναι συμβατικά και πιο κοινα αποδεκτά 

με τετοιες κατηγορίες ξεφεύγουν απο τα καθαρα αθλητικά πρότυπα αξιολογησης και μπαίνουν άλλα που μόνο στοχεύουν στην εκπουστοποίηση της κοινωνίας 

αλλα δεν λέμε φταίνε οι αθλητες , γιατι παιδια που παίζουν σε κατηγορίες φιτνες εφόσον υπάρχουν οι βερμούδες τις βάζουν και ποζάρουν και σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες , αλλα φανταστείτε κάποιους που πάνε καθαρα και μόνο σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες και είναι ο ορισμός των κατηγοριών και αρκεί να δεί κανείς πως ποζάρουν όχι στους Ελληνικούς αγώνες αλλα σε ξένους που απο εκεί έχουν γίνει οι κατηγορίες , σαν κονιόρδοι να το πώ κομψά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> αλλα δεν λέμε φταίνε οι αθλητες , γιατι παιδια που παίζουν σε κατηγορίες φιτνες εφόσον υπάρχουν οι βερμούδες τις βάζουν και ποζάρουν και σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες , αλλα φανταστείτε κάποιους που πάνε καθαρα και μόνο σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες και είναι ο ορισμός των κατηγοριών και αρκεί να δεί κανείς πως ποζάρουν όχι στους Ελληνικούς αγώνες αλλα σε ξένους που απο εκεί έχουν γίνει οι κατηγορίες , σαν κονιόρδοι να το πώ κομψά


Εγω γρια περα το χαβαλε τα πειραγματα και τα μπαναρισματα θα πω τις τελευταιες μου κουβεντες περι κατηγοριας κρεμμυδιων :

Οπως ολοι ξερουμε στην WFF υπαρχει κατηγορια ΑΜΕΑ ! Μιλησα μαζι τους (εξωτερικο) και ειπα να μπω στο λουκι ! Αρχησα παλι να πρηζομε να βγαινει φλεβα και να στρογγυλευει ο κορμος μεχρι που πηγα μια μερα στο καθρεφτη.......αρχισα το ποζαρισμα και νοητα προσπαθησα να κινησω τα ποδια οπως οταν ημουν ορθιος ! 

Εκει καταλαβα οτι το ΒΒ δεν ειναι μονο κορμος αλλα το ολο συνολο ποδια - μεση - κορμος - κεφαλι ! Δεν μου πηρε πολυ να αποφασισω οτι* "Στελαρα αστο ρε χωρις ποδια προδιδεις αυτο που αγαπας και το κανεις να φενετε μισο" !*

Το ΒΒ παιδια ειναι η δουλεια πανω στην τελειοτητα ολοκληρου του ανθρωπινου σωματος ! 

Δεν εχει ουτε δεξια ουτε αριστερα ουτε πανω κατω ! Ειναι *ΟΛΑ* μαζι !

Το εχω δηλωσει και το ξαναλεω κατηγοριες κρεμμυδι και μπικινι σε αγωνες που θα διοργανωσω στο μελλον δεν θα υπαρξουν για ολα οσα ειπα παραπανω !

----------


## Physique

Τόσα κατεβατά για το τίποτα . Τα πράγματα είναι απλά η κατηγορία είναι ξεκάθαρα εμπορικό κομμάτι και έλκει πιο εύκολα κόσμο που δεν ασχολείται η δεν ξέρει το bbing να το δει διαφορετικά  οπότε καλό κάνει γιατί φέρνει κόσμο . Τώρα για τα κριτήρια το  λάθος είναι του δημιουργού της , αν ήθελε μια κατηγορία τέτοια θα έπρεπε να ήταν σαν αυτή της wbbf  muscle model που τουλάχιστο φοράνε μαγιό και κρίνεται όλο το σώμα . Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αγωνιστικό bbing από την στιγμή που δεν έχει τις κλασικές πόζες . Ένα μεγάλο λάθος είναι ότι μπορεί κάποιος να γίνει προ  σε αυτή την κατηγορία και να παίξει σε μεγάλους αγώνες πχ  Mr Olympia , Arnold . . .  ενώ δεν μπορεί κάποιος που αγωνίζεται στις ελαφριές (classic , fitness κλπ ) .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ολες οι αποψεις σεβαστες κ σε σωστες ακομη κ αν εχουν διαφορετικη προσεγγυση ,ειναι πως το βλεπει ο καθενας ,ας ξαναπω οτι κ εγω  παλαιοτερα ειχα εκφερει την γνωμη μου οτι θα ηταν πιο σωστο οι βερμουδες να ηταν πιο κοντες για καλυτερη αξιολογηση ολου του σωματος ,κ να μην λαμβανουν μερος υπερβολικα μυωδεις αθλητες μια κ δοξα το θεο υπαρχουν ενα καρο κατηγοριες γι αυτους.
Απο ενα σημειο κ μετα ομως οι χαρακτηρισμοι ''κρεμυδια,μπικινια κλπ θεωρειται κραξιμο κ ασεβεια προς αυτους τους αθλητες ,γιατι ειτε αρεσει ειτε δεν αρεσει ειναι  body builders ,με διαφορετικη παρουσιαση βεβαια αλλα body builders!
Κ σε αυτο που ειπε ο Δημητρης ναι.. υπαρχουν αθλητες της ενοργανης που θα εκαναν πολλους bodybuilders μετριου επιπεδου να τους ζηλεψουν ,κ δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι δεν θα εχουν κ ποδια ,το ιδιο ισχυει κ στις βερμουδες.
K μη το παμε κ πιο μακρια το πραγμα λεγοντας για μαλια βαψιματα στησιματα κλπ ,υπονοωντας κατι εστω κ προς τους ασχετους  ,γιατι ενα περασμα απο gay site θα δουμε σωματα για mister universe!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγω γρια περα το χαβαλε τα πειραγματα και τα μπαναρισματα θα πω τις τελευταιες μου κουβεντες περι κατηγοριας κρεμμυδιων :
> 
> Οπως ολοι ξερουμε στην WFF υπαρχει κατηγορια ΑΜΕΑ ! Μιλησα μαζι τους (εξωτερικο) και ειπα να μπω στο λουκι ! Αρχησα παλι να πρηζομε να βγαινει φλεβα και να στρογγυλευει ο κορμος μεχρι που πηγα μια μερα στο καθρεφτη.......αρχισα το ποζαρισμα και νοητα προσπαθησα να κινησω τα ποδια οπως οταν ημουν ορθιος ! 
> 
> Εκει καταλαβα οτι το ΒΒ δεν ειναι μονο κορμος αλλα το ολο συνολο ποδια - μεση - κορμος - κεφαλι ! Δεν μου πηρε πολυ να αποφασισω οτι* "Στελαρα αστο ρε χωρις ποδια προδιδεις αυτο που αγαπας και το κανεις να φενετε μισο" !*
> 
> Το ΒΒ παιδια ειναι η δουλεια πανω στην τελειοτητα ολοκληρου του ανθρωπινου σωματος ! 
> 
> Δεν εχει ουτε δεξια ουτε αριστερα ουτε πανω κατω ! Ειναι *ΟΛΑ* μαζι !
> ...



εδω θα διαφωνήσω Στέλιο και θα πώ πως όπως και στο μπασκετ και άλλα αθλήματα που συμμετέχουν άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες (εγω έχω φίλους νέα παιδια που μετα απο τραυματισμό έμειναν στο αμαξίδιο και έχω πάθει πλάκα απο τον ενθουσιασμό και τις διακρίσεις που έχουν κάνει) και θεωρώ ότι ειδικά για άτομα που είναι καθηλωμένα σε αμαξίδιο είναι ιδανικό αν θέλουν να συμμετέχουν , δεν το βρίσκω ούτε παράξενο ούτε παράλογο και για άτομα που έχουν υποδομή όπως εσυ έτσι για χόμπυ που λένε και για κίνητρο δεν θα έλεγα είναι λάθος και αν μη τι άλλο τι πιο φυσιολογικό ΄'ενας άνθρωπος που αναγκαστικά δεν μπορεί να γυμνάσει το μισό σώμα που είναι τα πόδια να ασχοληθεί 

όσο για τις βερμούδες το έχω ξαναπεί και δεν θα το αναλύσω παραπάνω , εφόσον υπάρχουν οι κατηγορίες λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν συμμετοχές , δεν είναι μέσα στα ιδεώδη του αγωνιστικού ββ , είναι κατι άλλο εμπορικό περισσότερο.
όλα είναι θέμα προσφοράς και ζήτησης , εγω είδα αθλητες που συμμετέχουν σε άλλες κατηγορίες να παίρνουν μέρος και στις βερμούδες , δεν είναι ότι δεν είναι αθλητες και δεν τούς το αναγνωρίζουμε , απλα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ιδεώδη και πρότυπα του κλασικού αγωνιστικού ββ , είναι απλα κάτι άλλο

----------


## loufas

Μη περνούμε παράδειγμα απο μια φωτο.και στην. Physique εχουν ποδια μυώδη.
απλα ειναι αλλου στυλ επίδειξη.εχει αξιόλογους αθλητές αλλου επιπέδου πιο μοντέλου.
το bbing is bbing θελουμε να δούμε τέρατα στην σκηνή.μυωδης οσο δε περνει.
ολοι θελουμε πιστευω να δουμε.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Σαν ατομο το οποιο συμμετειχε στη κατηγορια θα αναφερω την αποψη μου.Η κατηγορια για μενα αντιπροσωπευει οτι πιο κοντινο υπαρχει στα προτυπα ενος <<αντικειμενικα>> αισθητικα ωραιου σωματος και αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που επελεξα να αγωνιστω σε αυτην.Επισης το οτι υπαρχουν τοσες πολλες συμμετοχες σε αυτην την κατηγορια οι οποιες ολο και αυξανονται και στην Αμερικη ειναι πλεον η κατηγορια με τις περισσοτερες συμμετοχες κατι δειχνει  :01. Wink: .Τελος,αποψεις οτι τα ατομα της κατηγοριας δεν γυμναζουμε ποδια η δεν θα πρεπε να ειμαστε λογω της βερμουδας σε αγωνες bbing τις θεωρω αστειες!!!

----------


## NASSER

Οι γάμπες βαθμολογούνται πλέον. 
Σίγουρα για να ανταποκριθεί σωστά ο άνω κορμός χρειάζεται και η προπόνηση ποδιών. Ίσως μελλοντικά η βερμούδα να γίνει πιο κοντή ή κοντό κολάν...

----------


## beefmeup

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι περισοτεροι καπου εχουν κανει ενα λογικο αλμα..το οτι δεν βαθμολογουνται τα ποδια στην κατηγορια δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι ο αθλητης δεν τα γυμναζει.
Απλα ειτε τα γυμναζει ,ειτε οχι ,αυτο που φαινεται ειναι το μισο σωμα ,οπως ειχα γραψει κ πιο πισω.

----------

